# [SUCHE] Computerbildschirm mit 1280x720 und 27&quot; full Hd Bilschirm



## rex5000 (21. August 2012)

Hallo liebe Comunity,

ich werde mir in kürze einen Full HD Bildschirm kaufen.
Welchen empfehlt ihr mir?
bis jetzt finde ich den Samsun sync Master ganz gut:
Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H 68,5 cm Widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

für meinen alten computer suche ich zudem noch einen großen bildschirm mit geringer auflösung.
Bis jetzt habe ich leider noch nichts gefunden.
am liebsten hätte ich einen bildschirm mit 1280x720p auflösung

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure tipps und Hilfen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
rex5000


----------



## svd (21. August 2012)

Für den Preis scheint der Samsung eh okay zu sein. 

Aber stört es dich eh nicht, dass er bloß einen HDMI und einen VGA(!) Anschluss hat? 
(Mein Monitor hat überhaupt nur einen einzigen DVI Eingang, da hätt ich im nachhinein gern mehr gehabt. )

1280x720p ist für Monitore eine eher ungewöhnliche Auflösung. Ist das wegen der Grafikkartenleistung oder hängst du zB auch einen Beamer dran?
Am nähesten, von den gebräuchlicheren Auflösungen, kommen da 19" Monitore mit 1366x768. Kosten ca. 80€.
Aber für knapp 100€ bekämst du eigentlich schon 21.5" 1920x1080 Monitore, auf denen 720p auch gut aussieht...


----------



## rex5000 (21. August 2012)

warum sollte man mehr als einen anschluss brauchen?

ein beamer wäre das nächste und wenn der bildschirm die gleiche auflösung hatt sieht es am besten aus.

In erster linie geht es mir darum, dass mein 2. computer eher schwach ist und ich die spiele in bildschirmnativer auflösung spielen möchte
ich brauche große fläche und niedrige pixeldichte aus leistungsgründen


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2012)

Also, große Monitore (ich gehe mal davon aus: mindesten 22 Zoll) mit trotzdem kleiner Auflösung als 1680x1050 gibt es an sich keine mehr, ab 23 Zoll nicht mehr unter FullHD, da so was an sich kaum einer braucht. Es ist ja kein Problem, wenn die Auflösung des Monitors "zu hoch" ist: der Monitor "rechnet" das einfach hoch, genau wie Zb ne DVD für einen FullHD-LCD - das kostet auch keinerlei merkbare "Rechenleistung", du braucht da also nicht aus "Leistungsgründen" eine genau passende Auflösung zu suchen.

Und selbst wenn es vereinzelt noch solche Monitore geben sollte: da das kein Massenprodukt mehr ist, dürfte das sogar teurer sein als ein FullHD-Monitor, dessen Preis von der Massenproduktion und -nachfrage profitiert. Das wird auch bestätigt, wenn ich mir die hier mal ansehe: TFT 4:3/5:4 mit Diagonale ab 20", Aufl 4:3 ab 20 Zoll, die haben dann 1600x1200 und kosten über 500€... und größer als 22 Zoll gibt es auch keine mehr. 

Wie groß soll der Monitor denn sein?


----------



## rex5000 (21. August 2012)

ich habe halt verschiede spiele auf verschidenen monitoren gespielt.
und bis jetzt sah nicht mehr gut aus sobald ich tiefer als die native auflösung gegangen bin.
der bildschirm muss nicht sehr groß sein. größer als ein laptop halt. 19" würden schon reichen.
außerdem müssten HD videos nicht gestreckt werden (full hd geht nicht weil graka zu schwach).
zur zeit habe ich einen benq mit 22" 1680x1050


----------



## MICHI123 (21. August 2012)

Hatte selber schon einen Syncmaster von Samsung, meiner Meinung nach hat der ein wirklich gutes Bild gehabt.


----------



## svd (21. August 2012)

rex5000 schrieb:


> warum sollte man mehr als einen anschluss brauchen?
> [...]


 
Ich habe ein weiteres Gerät am Monitor hängen, da wäre ein zusätzlicher Videoeingang durchaus wünschenswert gewesen.
Wenn das bei dir nicht der Fall sein wird, passt es ja eh. 
Aber, das kann ich jetzt aus leidlicher Erfahrung sagen, es schadet nie, beim Hardware aussuchen vorausschauend zu wählen...

Hast du im ZweitPC schon mind. eine HD5770 drin? Die packt 1680x1050 recht problemlos. 
Und kommt eigentlich immer noch günstiger, als zB ein 80€ Monitor, wo du eh schon einen feinen 22er stehen hast.


----------



## rex5000 (21. August 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Ich habe ein weiteres Gerät am Monitor hängen, da wäre ein zusätzlicher Videoeingang durchaus wünschenswert gewesen.



Was für ein Gerät denn?
Auch ich probiere Zukunftsorientiert zu sein.
Deswegen sehe ich einen 27" Full HD Monitor als gute anschaffung, denn ich denke nicht, das die bildschirmgröße in den nächsten Jahren weiter wachsen wird.

In meinem 2. Pc habe ich nur eine HD 6320
Dennoch gehen the Witcher und Overlord auf hoch und ich konnte auch spiele Wir AC und COD Spielen.


----------



## svd (21. August 2012)

Klar, 27 Zoll machen auf jeden Fall mächtig Laune, hehe.

Also, bei mir handelt es sich um eine PS3. (Keine Ahnung, wie du zu Konsolen stehst.  )
Hatte eigentlich nicht wirklich geplant, mir eine zu besorgen, bis ich eine alte 80GB geschenkt bekommen habe.

Am, rein auf PC Gaming ausgelegten *ächz*, 16:10 *ächz* Monitor mit nur einem einzigen DVI-D Eingang *ächz* hing, zeitweise
per HDMI-DVI Kabel *ächz' die PS3, welche ich auch noch jedes Mal unter dem Tisch umstecken musste. *ächz*

Jetzt hängt sie, gemeinsam mit dem PC, über einer KVM Box am Monitor. Schön. Nur, dass ich für das Geld für Monitor und KVM Box wohl gleich ein 24" FullHD 120Hz (oder IPS Panel Gerät) mit extra HDMI Eingang hätte kaufen können, hehe.


Ah, eine HD6770 wäre echt keine schlechte Investition. Allerdings sind die Preise in letzter Zeit wieder gestiegen. Komisch.
(Aber da ich ja bald eine GTX660Ti kaufe, wird bei mir eine GTX275 frei. Die könntest du natürlich für sehr weit unter 80€ haben. )


----------



## rex5000 (21. August 2012)

eine hd 6770 habe ich in meinem primärcomputer welcher sobald ich ich genug "gold" erstetz wird.

gibt es keine hdmi verteiler???


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2012)

rex5000 schrieb:


> ich habe halt verschiede spiele auf verschidenen monitoren gespielt.
> und bis jetzt sah nicht mehr gut aus sobald ich tiefer als die native auflösung gegangen bin.


 na klar, die Auflösung ist ja dann auch geringer, logisch, dass es schlechter aussieht  aber sieht es auch schlechter aus als bei einem Monitor, der diese kleinere Auflösung nativ hat? DAS wäre ja der Punkt...



> der bildschirm muss nicht sehr groß sein. größer als ein laptop halt. 19" würden schon reichen.
> außerdem müssten HD videos nicht gestreckt werden (full hd geht nicht weil graka zu schwach).
> zur zeit habe ich einen benq mit 22" 1680x1050


 also, es soll 16:9 sein? Das hier ist der mit der kleinsten Auflösung, den ich finden kann: ASUS VS197D, 19" (90LMF1101T00001C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 1366x768 und 18,5 Zoll, nur VGA-Anschluss. Die nächstgrößere Auflösung ist 1600x900, hier TFT 16:9/16:10 mit Diagonale ab 19", Diagonale bis 21.5", Format: 16:9, Aufl sind alles 20 Zöller


----------



## rex5000 (22. August 2012)

j, 18,5 reicht schon. ist aber 5ms reaktionszeit ok, oder ist das zu langsam?


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2012)

Naja, das sind ja nur Herstellerangaben - je nach dem, wie man misst, ist der vlt sogar schneller als einer, der mit "2ms" wirbt - vlt isser aber auch wirklich "lahm" - da musst Du Tests/Meinungen suchen, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob irgendjemand, der auf Spiele wert legt, so nen Monitor mit noch nicht mal DVI kauft. ^^


----------



## svd (22. August 2012)

rex5000 schrieb:


> eine hd 6770 habe ich in meinem primärcomputer welcher sobald ich ich genug "gold" erstetz wird.
> 
> gibt es keine hdmi verteiler???


 
Ach so? Na, dann ist es ja bloß eine Frage der Zeit, bis der Zweitcomputer die 1680x1050 packt. Dann warte doch einfach.
Die 100€, die du für einen kleinen Monitor ausgeben würdest, sind fast eine halbe HD7870!

Du hättest also, in naher Zukunft (sag ich mal), 350€ Kosten für den 27er und 19er Monitor, dazu 220€ für eine "große" Grafikkarte.
Macht also 570€, als "Restmüll" bliebe ein guter 22er und die kleine HD6.

Wenn du 470€ ausgibst, den 27er und eine HD7870 OC nimmst, wandert die HD6770 eh in den ZweitPC, der 22er auch.
Und übrig bleibt nur die kleine HD6...


Na klar gibt es HDMI Verteiler. Aber es ist ein zusätzliches Kasterl das herumsteht und ein 1,5m Kabel mehr, welches herumbaumelt.
Wenn's dich nicht stört oder du das gut verstecken kannst, aber eh kein Thema.


----------



## rex5000 (22. August 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Ach so? Na, dann ist es ja bloß eine Frage der Zeit, bis der Zweitcomputer die 1680x1050 packt. Dann warte doch einfach.
> Die 100€, die du für einen kleinen Monitor ausgeben würdest, sind fast eine halbe HD7870!
> 
> Du hättest also, in naher Zukunft (sag ich mal), 350€ Kosten für den 27er und 19er Monitor, dazu 220€ für eine "große" Grafikkarte.
> ...


 
so werde ichs machen, danke.
jetzt habe ich von einem freund einen älten bildschirm (keine röhre) mit niedriger auflösung bekommen. den nehme ich als übergangslösung


----------

